# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Русская традиция

## vova230

*Русские традиции*

10 января, 16:20
Русское Рождество – не единственная традиция, празднование которой в корне отличается от традиций других стран. Нам вообще есть, что вспомнить и чему удивиться.

10 место: В Древней Руси пожар от молнии считали божественным огнём и тушили не водой, а молоком.
(чё, правда что ли?...)

9 место: Чтобы молоко не скисло, в сосуд с молоком запускали лягушку.

8 место: Привычные нам свадебные гуляния на Руси были только второй частью ритуала — «красным столом». В первой же части, которая называлась «чёрный стол», невеста ехала в церковь в траурном одеянии. Так совершались ритуальные похороны невесты, которая переходила во взрослую жизнь. Кстати, свадьбы на Руси игрались только зимой, после Нового Года.

7 место: Французский поцелуй (с языком) на Руси назывался татарским поцелуем. Он сильно осуждался церковью и приравнивался к поцелую в половой орган.

6 место: До Ивана Грозного на Руси пили напитки крепостью от 1 до 6% только по праздникам и не допьяна. Привозные виноградные вина, как правило, не крепче 11%, стоили слишком дорого и были доступны только аристократам, которые пили их, по греческой традиции, разбавляя водой. Выпивать чаще, чем раз-два в месяц считалось позором.

5 место: А вот какая есть версия того, почему Россия не участвовала активно в освоении морей и океанов. В средневековой Европе в преддверие зимы начинались массовый убой скота и заготовка мяса. Сохранить его почти в первозданном виде помогают пряности, которые привозили из Азии. А на Руси из-за суровых зим острой необходимости в пряностях просто не было.

4 место: В русском своде законов XIV века «Правосудье митрополичье» встречается описание стоимости домашних животных: «За голубя платить 9 кун, за утку 30 кун, за гуся 30 кун, за кошку 3 гривны, за собаку 3 гривны, за кобылу 60 кун, за вола 3 гривны, за корову 40 кун». Учитывая, что гривна равнялась 50 кунам, получается, что кошки и собаки ценились как один вол, 3 лошади или стадо баранов.

3 место: Одним из самых почетных на Руси было занятие плевальщика – того, кто сеял репу. У репы очень мелкие семена: в одном килограмме их больше миллиона. Сеять их руками невозможно. Семена выплёвывали, и хорошие плевальщики очень ценились.

2 место: Самым страшным праздником на Руси была Масленица. В Масленицу день и ночь продолжается обжорство, пьянство, разврат, игра и убийство... Чаще всего несчастья происходили не во время кулачных боёв. Также многие замерзали на улицах, упившись. По Москве в это время было просто страшно ходить.

1 место: Раньше на Руси было распространено альтернативное название созвездия Большой медведицы — Конь на приколе (имеется в виду пасущийся конь, привязанный верёвкой к колышку). А Полярную звезду, соответственно, называли Прикол-звездой.

----------


## vova230

*Про "валеночки"*

история про папашу-алкоголика, который пропивал из дому всё, что под руку подвернётся. И однажды, в морозный зимний вечер потащил пропивать новые валеночки маленького сынишки. Тот, помнится, еще бежал за ним следом, плакал, просил вернуть, но папашка его оттолкнул в сугроб и был таков.

В общем, пропив валеночки, вернулся он домой, а сынишки-то нету. Добрые люди в сугробе подобрали, в больничку отвезли. Папашка туда - весь в соплях раскаяния и с обещанием купить новые валеночки. А сынишка так грустно смотрит на него с постельки и говорит: "Папочка, а мне валеночки больше ни к чему..." - и простынку откидывает...

А!? Пробрало? То-то!

----------


## Sanych

По идее есть смысл кое где. Например свадьбы зимой понятное дело. Хлеба убраны, стога сложены. Потом подготовочка к свадьбе и к зиме как раз срок.

Да и про лягушку в молоке, что-то я читал что идея правильная.

----------


## vova230

Да, про лягушку читал, что у нее кожа выделяет бактерицидный секрет, который угнетает кисломолочные бактерии, поэтому молоко долго и не скисало. И при этом лягушка не является переносчиком опасных заболеваний.

----------


## Sanych

Точно, и я такое читал где-то  Так что правы были древние славяне

----------


## Ирина

> Да, про лягушку читал, что у нее кожа выделяет бактерицидный секрет, который угнетает кисломолочные бактерии, поэтому молоко долго и не скисало. И при этом лягушка не является переносчиком опасных заболеваний.


Однако! Наконец-то я поняла, почему в известной притче  именно лягушка взбивала молоко в крынке. Спасиб! :sfgbvbv:

----------


## antoha1990_xxx

Что знаю с детства - это надо посидеть на дорожку перед дорогой

----------

